# my cheating wife



## Judizel Galo Misa (Jan 9, 2019)

Its been 13 years since we live together with my wife, having 2 children and We decided to live in a city where we can find a job. 3 years after her job she told me stories that she was abused by her manàger and i told jer to quit job. My problem is she dont want to quit job. And we had arguements bout google maps because she ddnt know i set it to location sharing. There i found several hotel visits. We broke up 3 montbs ago but stil i want her back bevause also that we have 2 kids and 13 years is not that easy to forget. What should I do?


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Move on with your life. You can't make her not be an *******.


----------



## Judizel Galo Misa (Jan 9, 2019)

How?when all I can see Is her face and looking to our kids makes my heart bled.  dont know how to move on without her...


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Please get some counseling to help you move on. You CAN do this. She doesn't seem remorseful at all about her cheating (and since she wants to stay at the job with the guy she is cheating with she STILL is sleeping with him), there is no way for you to fix it. You cannot have a one-sided marriage. Learn about the 180 (Im sure someone will post). Basically, have NO communications with her for ANYTHING other than the children and your finances/divorce. Please get to a lawyer if you haven't and at LEAST make your separation legal so that you aren't liable for any debt she creates while apart.

Also, please look into your options in divorce (from the lawyers) -- your finances, custody, etc.. IF where you live has adultery as a reason for divorce, you should get a PI to investigate your wife and get legal proof.
Very sorry you are going through this.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Judizel Galo Misa said:


> How?when all I can see Is her face and looking to our kids makes my heart bled.  dont know how to move on without her...


Yes it will be very hard at first. But you must. It's more important for your soul that you protect yourself and don't allow yourself to be abused in this way then that you remain with her. There will be other women, you only get one life. Protect your dignity. 

There will still be very many happy times in your life. Where your thinking is wrong is that you believe that your wife is your only path towards happiness. That is just not true. You are going to find that your wife leads only to a path of misery now. 

I'm sorry but this is just the way it is. But you must be brave and show courage. Yes courage just like the guys who run into the burning building. Courage is not about not feeling the pain it's about feeling it but moving forward. This is what you must do, you must and you shall. But also have faith, there is more to life then this women. 

Work on yourself. Invest in yourself and your kids. Let your wife go, assume the women you once loved is dead, because she is. Better to have never loved at all then to love a women the type your wife is. That's just the way it goes, but there are others who are totally worth the investment. 

I would also look into the company you may be able to sue them. Or at least cause him a hard time. Please go speak to a lawyer.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

If you have any concerns about privacy _and_ this picture is of you and perhaps your wife, and you user name is your real name, you may want to change to something more anonymous. If you don’t care who all knows whatever you want to talk about on TAM, then I suppose it doesn’t matter.

I’m sorry your here, and that your wife threw away her family for some other dude. You deserve a wife that won’t treat you as disposable. You will find her! I wish you and your babies the best. :x


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Judizel Galo Misa said:


> How?when all I can see Is her face and looking to our kids makes my heart bled.  dont know how to move on without her...


Maybe start by not posting her face all over the Internet.


----------

